# Catfish Lighting vs. Coralife Lighting



## kelp (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon aquarium, and I want to upgrade the lighting in it so my current plants grow faster. I'm not trying to obtain a planted tank look, but I just want the current plants to increase the pace that they are growing at. I'm trying to decide whether to get the Catfish Lighting or the Coralife Lighting for it. They are both 65 watts, but Catfish Lighting is cheaper. I haven't heard much about Catfish Lighting, but I've heard that Coralife lighting is nice. So, should I go along that path?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

What is the intensity of the Catfish lighting vs. Coralife lighting? The same watts used does not necessarily translate to the same intensity....if they are both the same in intensity (10K or 6500K, etc), you can try the cheaper of the two. I usually go with what is reputable, which in my neck of the woods is the Coralife bulbs.


----------



## kelp (Mar 16, 2007)

The included bulb of the Coralife has the intensity of 6700K, but with the Catfish lighting, you can pick from 12000K, 6700K, 50/50, or a Blue Actinic bulb. Do you know if the light with the Coralife 30" fixture stretches all the way from side to side, or will I get a smaller 24" bulb.

My tank size is 30" length, but I'm looking at the 30" Coralife and the 24" Catfish Lighting.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The 30" Coralife fixture comes with a 21" bulb, which does not extend the full length of the tank/fixture. I use this fixture on my 20G long and only the last dew inches of the right side is dimly lit.

I've never heard of catfish lighting, _do you have a link?_


----------



## kelp (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes,
http://catfishlighting.com/body_pclights.htm

Those are the fixtures I was looking at.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Go to www.ahsupply.com they have great prices on lighting and some good 5500K CF's with a CRI of about 91 or more.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

kelp said:


> Yes,
> http://catfishlighting.com/body_pclights.htm
> 
> Those are the fixtures I was looking at.


Those are good prices, but Marine and Reef has close to the same price on Coralife fixtures.


----------

